

Ask HN: Hetzner vs OVH dedicated - sushidev

Currently a Hetzner customer and has been very satisfied so far.
Saw good deals on OVH, now wonder whether I should switch.
======
roybarberuk
Heads up on OVH I have a support ticket open since last Sunday on a dedicated
server that the os wasnt installed properly, no response and now they refuse
to refund my first month or respond to any of my calls/emails. A lot of
reviews said their hardware and network is very good but their support is
rubbish. I know my way around a server so didn't think I'd need the support!
Shame they don't.

------
NonEUCitizen
OVH does not have a signup fee. It's more attractive than Hetzner if you just
need to run an experiment for 1 month. They have servers in North America, so
if you're targeting US, their latencies might be better.

